# closed goodnight



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Hello , if you wish to come visit . Kicks is also here. Shops now closed


----------



## wolfie1 (May 19, 2020)

May I come get the DIY and check what Kicks has?


----------



## Hikari (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to join too! c:


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

wolfie1 said:


> May I come get the DIY and check what Kicks has?


Sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Hikari said:


> I'd love to join too! c:


Sending code


----------



## elfin (May 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

elfin said:


> I'd like to visit please!


Sure sending code


----------



## Ro1 (May 19, 2020)

Can I get DIY?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Ro1 said:


> Can I get DIY?


Sure sending code


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit too


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

bluemusicgrl said:


> I'd love to visit too


Sure sending code


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

I would like to come as well if possible. Mostly because of trying out if I can visit you because I've got an error code with someone else before and want to see if it's my router.


----------



## Jeyjin (May 19, 2020)

I also want to visit


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Sending you both codes


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 19, 2020)

Hi, can I come over for both if you're still hosting?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Hi, can I come over for both if you're still hosting?


Yes you can . Sending code


----------



## IrishSarah (May 19, 2020)

Can i visit please


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

IrishSarah said:


> Can i visit please


Sure sending code


----------



## JustABadKid_ (May 19, 2020)

Hi! May I stop by to pick up the DIY recipe?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

JustABadKid_ said:


> Hi! May I stop by to pick up the DIY recipe?


Sure sending code


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 19, 2020)

Is he still going?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

rayraysparkles said:


> Is he still going?


Yea he is , sending code


----------



## meatballsaregood (May 19, 2020)

id love to come! i will tip 1nmt because sharing is caring hehe


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

meatballsaregood said:


> id love to come! i will tip 1nmt because sharing is caring hehe


Sure come on over ,thank you.  sending code


----------



## BigMemeVEVO (May 19, 2020)

Are you still open/willing to open? I'd like to stop by the Able Sisters


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

BigMemeVEVO said:


> Are you still open/willing to open? I'd like to stop by the Able Sisters


Sorry for the late reply yes I am open if you still want to come


----------



## LennyShelly (May 19, 2020)

Hi, i don’t know if you’re still open but if so i’d like to come


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

LennyShelly said:


> Hi, i don’t know if you’re still open but if so i’d like to come


Hello , yes still open will send code .


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Are you still accepting visitors?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Are you still accepting visitors?


Yes I am . Sending code


----------



## Hanami (May 19, 2020)

Is she still crafting?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Piper stopped and now ruby is crafting chic windflower wreath


----------



## Hanami (May 19, 2020)

azurill said:


> Piper stopped and now ruby is crafting chic windflower wreath


I'd like to come!


----------



## sally. (May 19, 2020)

i'd love to come over for the diy!


----------



## drchoo (May 19, 2020)

Would like to stop by for the DIY!


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Hanami said:


> I'd like to come!


Sure sending code


----------



## PugLovex (May 19, 2020)

if ruby is still crafting the wreath, i’ll come!


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

sally. said:


> i'd love to come over for the diy!


Sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Bandit_2 said:


> I'd love to come by!


Sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



PugLovex said:


> if ruby is still crafting the wreath, i’ll come!


Yes sending code


----------



## alexordaff (May 19, 2020)

azurill said:


> Yea he is , sending code


Hii could I come visit please ??


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to come over as well!


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

alexordaff said:


> Hii could I come visit please ??


Hello , sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Romaki said:


> I'd love to come over as well!


Sure sending code


----------



## Nefarious (May 19, 2020)

I'd like to come by if she's still crafting. ^^


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I'd like to come by if she's still crafting. ^^


Sure sending code


----------



## Aluxia (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to nab that diy


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Aluxia said:


> I'd love to nab that diy


Sure sending code


----------



## Darkina (May 19, 2020)

May I please come by for the diy as well?

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Oops... just saw that you closed.


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Darkina said:


> May I please come by for the diy as well?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020
> 
> Oops... just saw that you closed.


No worries come anyway sending code


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Celeste has arrived


----------



## atriosocool (May 19, 2020)

Would love to come visit for celeste!


----------



## djc3791 (May 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit for Celeste


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Sending code she is near flo’s house


----------



## Anblick (May 19, 2020)

Could I swing by? <3


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Could I swing by? <3


Sure sending code


----------



## Holysub (May 19, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Holysub said:


> Hi! Can I come?


Sure sending code


----------



## Restin (May 19, 2020)

Can I visit Celeste too?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Restin said:


> Can I visit Celeste too?


Sure sending code


----------



## Lightmare (May 19, 2020)

i'd love to drop by!!


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Lightmare said:


> i'd love to drop by!!


Sure sending code


----------



## PugLovex (May 19, 2020)

hi may i visit? again lol


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> hi may i visit? again lol


Of course will send new code


----------



## Karlexus (May 19, 2020)

Hi, I’d like to visit please.


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> Hi, I’d like to visit please.


Hello , sending code


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 19, 2020)

May I stop in?


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

Melissanoelle said:


> May I stop in?


Sure sending code


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 19, 2020)

May I come? c:


----------



## azurill (May 19, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> May I come? c:


Sure sending code

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

Hope all that stopped by had a good time . Goodnight .


----------

